# Shopping cart recommendations?



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi All,
can anyone recommend a good shopping cart to be used for T-shirt or clothing sales? And hopefully one that is written in PHP. 

I'm currently using Paypal checkout which does not allow me to have as many drop down options as I need so I find myself concatenating options together to meet their limit.

Thanks!
-Adam


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

My recommendation is CubeCart. Available at www.cubecart.com

It's free, written in php, pretty easy to customize, and has a lot of built in and add-on features (with a nice user community supporting it)


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Thank you sir.


----------



## Tshirtcrib (Jul 21, 2006)

Another great FREE shopping cart module is Zen-Cart which has LOADS of features and templates you can find them at www.zen-cart.com


----------



## greq27wroc (Sep 26, 2006)

http://bigcartel.com - looks good, and it's designed specially for clothing companies.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm using Zen Cart as well. It's based on OSCommerce, which is also fairly popular.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

I personally stay away from anything that's remotely hosted. We're using a modified version of OS Commerce.


----------



## azorable (Dec 10, 2006)

I prefer Oscommerce, found it easier to customise. If you're not familiar with editing PHP you can buy some templates at templatemonster.com, templates for cubecart im not sure.





> I personally stay away from anything that's remotely hosted. We're using a modified version of OS Commerce.



Yes, consider hosting with someone you trust or you can even do it from your own computer. 

You may also want to consider purchasing an SSL


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

azorable said:


> Yes, consider hosting with someone you trust or you can even do it from your own computer.
> You may also want to consider purchasing an SSL


By remotely hosted, I was referring to the shopping cart itself where you don't setup the script yourself. That can be an issue if you need to make modifications to the script.


----------



## sticnap (Sep 15, 2009)

I also nominate zencart, I'm using it now and it has almost everything i need.


----------

